# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Ubuntu Development Version > [SOLVED] Install Citrix Receiver on Ubuntu 13.10?

## volkerbradley

Has anyone managed to install the Citrix receiver in Ubuntu 13.10?
I tried to follow the instructions posted at http://www.tuxtrix.com/2013/03/how-t...on-ubuntu.html for installation on Ubuntu 13.04. 
I downloaded and tried to install icaclient_12.1.0_amd64.deb
However, there are missing dependencies of 1a32-libs and the installation fails.

----------


## Toz

> However, there are missing dependencies of 1a32-libs and the installation fails.


Have you installed the ia32-libs? I believe that libmotif4 is also a dependency. This link might help.

----------


## volkerbradley

Thanks for the link.  Here is what happens when I try to install ia32-libs in 13.10:
" # apt-get install ia32-libs
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package ia32-libs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
is only available from another source
However the following packages replace it:
  lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0 
E: Package 'ia32-libs' has no installation candidate"

I installed lib32z1, lib32ncurses5 and lib32bz2-1.0 but the dependency on ia32-libs remains and I can't install icaclient_12.1.0_amd64.deb.
I'm sure that there is probably some link that I could use, but I don't know how to proceed.

----------


## Toz

It would appear that ia32-libs is deprecated. According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo, all you need to install is "libmotif4:i386 nspluginwrapper". I don't have a 13.10 install handy so I can't test it myself. If you install those 2 packages, does it still ask for ia32-libs?

----------


## volkerbradley

Yes, the problem persists even though libmotif4:i386 and nspluginwrapper are installed.  Here is the output:
# dpkg -i icaclient_12.1.0_amd64.deb
Selecting previously unselected package icaclient.
(Reading database ... 177491 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking icaclient (from icaclient_12.1.0_amd64.deb) ...
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of icaclient:
 icaclient depends on ia32-libs; however:
  Package ia32-libs is not installed.
 icaclient depends on lib32asound2; however:
  Package lib32asound2 is not installed.

dpkg: error processing icaclient (--install):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
Errors were encountered while processing:
 icaclient

and:
s# apt-get install lib32asound2
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package lib32asound2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
is only available from another source

E: Package 'lib32asound2' has no installation candidate

----------


## volkerbradley

Ran into the same problem trying to install Teamviewer.

----------


## howefield

> Ran into the same problem trying to install Teamviewer.


You should be able to install the 32bit / Multiarch version.

Edit : Just to be clear, I'm only referring to Teamviewer, not your OP.

----------


## volkerbradley

You're right!  The 32bit / Multiarch version of Teamviewer installed!
Thank you very much.

----------


## cariboo

The spelling error in the title of this thread was bothering me, so I fixed it.  :Razz:

----------


## volkerbradley

Thank you

----------


## howefield

Looks the same problem and is marked as solved.

At your own risk  :Wink: 

http://www.siduction.org/index.php?n...ewtopic&t=3199

----------


## melund

Same problem here. No way to get Citrix Receiver installed on Ubuntu 13.10. Or is it ?

----------


## newen

I have the same problem when I try to install Google Earth for amd64. lsb-core is also required, but not available in the repositories.

----------


## BigCityCat

Its not hard to get it working. You will have a few more issues to work out. Follow this thread.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1105855

----------


## volkerbradley

Does anyone have Citrix Receiver working on 13.10 now?  I have never been able to do it.

----------


## volkerbradley

Have downloaded and attempted to install icaclient_12.1.0_amd64.deb on 13.10, -64 bit multiple times.
Dependencies have prevented installation. 
I have read all previous posts regarding this subject and tried all of the suggestions posted so far, but all of them fail.
Have any of you been able to install the Citrix receiver on 64-bit Saucy?

----------


## Toz

_Duplicate threads merged._

----------


## volkerbradley

> Its not hard to get it working. You will have a few more issues to work out. Follow this thread.
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1105855


For the life of me, I can't get these instructions to work for me.  Have you been able to do it in 13.10?
What file do you use for installation on 13.10 in a 64-bit system?  I tried linuxx86_12.1.0.203066.tar.gz but it won't install.
Do you have any other suggestions?

----------


## Sageth

I was able to get it working.  Here's a brief rundown (note: I did other steps as well, but don't believe they have any effect):

I downloaded the tar.gz from the Citrix site and extracted it (the path is henceforth known as %CitrixTar%).  I could not get the .deb installer to work for the life of me.  This also means it's the 32-bit client, but meh... it's working.

```
sudo apt-get install libmotif4 nspluginwrapper
sudo rm -rf /opt/Citrix/ICAClient/
```

Then edit the %CitrixTar%/linxx86/hinst file and do the following:
Find on line 1233:

```
echo $Arch|grep "i[0-9]86" >/dev/null
```

Change to: 

```
echo $Arch|grep "86" >/dev/null
```

Back at the command line:


```
sudo %CitrixTar%/linuxx86_12.1.0.203066/setupwfc
```

Choose options as necessary (I left defaults), then choose option 3 to quitLast, do one or both of the following, depending on your options selected above (you may need to customize them further based on your own configuration): 


```
sudo ln -s /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/* /opt/Citrix/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/
sudo ln -s /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/* ~/ICAClient/linuxx86/keystore/cacerts/
```



Is it clean? No... I'd really like to see the 64-bit version working, but it's a reasonable workaround without ia32-libs.

----------


## volkerbradley

> I was able to get it working.  Here's a brief rundown (note: I did other steps as well, but don't believe they have any effect):
> 
> I downloaded the tar.gz from the Citrix site and extracted it (the path is henceforth known as %CitrixTar%).  I could not get the .deb installer to work for the life of me.  This also means it's the 32-bit client, but meh... it's working.
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install libmotif4 nspluginwrapper
> sudo rm -rf /opt/Citrix/ICAClient/
> ```
> 
> ...


Thank you for reponding.
Unfortunatley, this method  did not work for me.  I followed these instructions.  The installation proceeded without error messages.  Firefox no longer has an error message when trying to log into the cloud based Electronic Medical Record.  After logging in and then clicking on the actual application, nothing happens. The EMR (EHR) does not open.  
Do you have any idea where I would see error messages or log files?

----------


## Sageth

Sorry, unfortunately I do not.  I found some information at the Citrix support site, but that was only for Windows.  I'll keep looking for a bit and see if I can find anything.

----------


## erkiha

I downloaded deb package, unpacked, removed dependecies to ia23-libs and libaudio32, repackaged the deb and it works perfectly.

----------


## volkerbradley

> I downloaded deb package, unpacked, removed dependecies to ia23-libs and libaudio32, repackaged the deb and it works perfectly.


Would love to understand what you did.  Would you consider posting the steps?

----------


## volkerbradley

> I was able to get it working.  Here's a brief rundown (note: I did other steps as well, but don't believe they have any effect):
> 
> I downloaded the tar.gz from the Citrix site and extracted it (the path is henceforth known as %CitrixTar%).  I could not get the .deb installer to work for the life of me.  This also means it's the 32-bit client, but meh... it's working.
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install libmotif4 nspluginwrapper
> sudo rm -rf /opt/Citrix/ICAClient/
> ```
> 
> ...


After doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and rebooting, this works for me as well.
Thank you!

----------


## erkiha

> Would love to understand what you did.  Would you consider posting the steps?


Do this: https://geekwentfreak-raviteja.rhclo...n-deb-package/ and in file named *control* at line beginning with "Depends:" remove conflicting dependencies from list.

----------


## volkerbradley

> Do this: https://geekwentfreak-raviteja.rhclo...n-deb-package/ and in file named *control* at line beginning with "Depends:" remove conflicting dependencies from list.


Thank you very much. Works for me as well.

----------


## dark_harmonics

Just to document this process so that when i google this problem i come across the compiled solution to this:1. Download citrix deb file from www.citrix.com. I used the new customer preview 12.9.999
2. Open a terminal and change to the directory where the deb file is located
3. Run the following commands

```
mkdir ica_temp
dpkg-deb -x icaclient-<tab> ica_temp
dpkg-deb --control icaclient-<tab> ica_temp\DEBIAN
sudo gedit ica_temp\DEBIAN\control
```

4. Change the dependencies to be "Depends: libc6-i386 (>= 2.7-1), lib32z1,  nspluginwrapper"
5. Save and close the file6. Compile and install the deb file

```
dpkg -b ica_temp icaclient-modified.deb
sudo dpkg -i icaclient-modified.deb
```

7. Cleanup with

```
rm -r ica_temp
```

I also needed to run sudo apt-get install -f to install the dependencies i was still missing.

----------


## volkerbradley

After following these instructions, I was getting error code messages during the installation of the modified .deb file.
User ibjsb4 pointed out the solution.
See his post at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181509

----------


## cu_

> I was able to get it working.  Here's a brief rundown (note: I did other steps as well, but don't believe they have any effect):
> 
> I downloaded the tar.gz from the Citrix site and extracted it (the path is henceforth known as %CitrixTar%).  I could not get the .deb installer to work for the life of me.  This also means it's the 32-bit client, but meh... it's working.
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install libmotif4 nspluginwrapper
> sudo rm -rf /opt/Citrix/ICAClient/
> ```
> 
> ...


Thank you. This worked like a charm.  Even prior to 13.10, 64 bit install was not really clean anyway.  I appreciate you posting this.  Wish I saw this before I wasted couple of hours trying to get .deb dependencies resolved.

----------


## jajodo

I was flailing with this too... again, as with each Ubuntu upgrade it seems.
Thanks to all the contributors above- will summarize: 

I had success by installing the 12.1 386 client deb

*It errored out as described above:*
_This installation will likely throw the following error: 
dpkg: error processing icaclient (--install):
subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
Errors were encountered while processing: icaclient_

*Fixed it as described above:*
_change line in text file /var/lib/dpkg/info/icaclient.postinst

"echo $Arch|grep "i[0-9]86" >/dev/null"

to: "echo $Arch|grep -E "i[0-9]86|x86_64" >/dev/null"

Then execute the following command: 
sudo dpkg --configure icaclient_

*Then added certs from Mozilla:*
"sudo cp /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/* /opt/Citrix/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/"

----------


## Brianetta

> a fix


Thanks! Completely sorted me, that did.

----------


## VinDSL

> Just to document this process so that when i google this problem i come across the compiled solution to this:1. Download citrix deb file from www.citrix.com. I used the new customer preview 12.9.999
> 2. Open a terminal and change to the directory where the deb file is located
> 3. Run the following commands
> 
> ```
> mkdir ica_temp
> dpkg-deb -x icaclient-<tab> ica_temp
> dpkg-deb --control icaclient-<tab> ica_temp\DEBIAN
> sudo gedit ica_temp\DEBIAN\control
> ...


Thanks!

I used an almost identical process to fix a problem I was having with installing custom Linux kernels on my 64-bit Dell Latitude notebook.

For some strange reason, dpkg *thought* there were unmet dependencies, even though the dependencies were installed and working.

Sooooo, I edited the control file in the header deb, removed the bogus dependencies from the control file, repacked the deb, and boom... it installed just fine.

Just saying...   :Wink:

----------


## zahareevici

Ubuntu 13.10 x64
I made like this :
1. download *ICAClient_12.1.0-0.x86_64.rpm
*2. convert the  .*rpm* in .*deb* with *alien
*3. install 
4. 


> sudo ln -s /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/* /opt/Citrix/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/
> sudo ln -s /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/* ~/ICAClient/linuxx86/keystore/cacerts/


Good luck!

----------


## cariboo

Saucy has been released, so there isn't much need for this thread. If you are having problems with Citirx Receiver on Trusty, please create a new thread, as this one is closed.

----------

